# Take a look at this painting and tell how's this looking



## pastelartprints

Hi friends, :glasses: This is a painting of my beautiful Golden Retriever ‘Brooke’ as a puppy that I have made some days ago. She is such a character and I was very anxious to capture something of her delightful and playful nature in this painting. Kindly take a look and tell me how's this?? I'm really very curious to know... :smile: :vs_love:


----------



## zeldaella

I find the painting is quite dark and blue. and she looks a bit worried. I think you should use bright colors for painting, watch her closely to show more on her face. You can watch other artists paint to learn


----------



## Steve Neul

Looks good to me. The only thing that catches my eye though is it has most of the brush strokes going the same direction. I think it would have been a little better with the brush marks on the pail going more horizontal.


----------



## zeldaella

I am using Rembrandt Soft Pastel Starter. These pastels are awesome. Bright and true colors. They are so soft which makes blending super easy. I love them so much that I am going to buy additional sets for more color combinations.
https://artltdmag.com/best-soft-pastels/


----------

